# 2020 In Service Selection Commissioning Competitions (CFRP, UTPNCM, SCP, CEOTP)



## Drallib

I made a thread for CEOTP (Pilot) but I think that's too specific and this would be a better place for all members who are in the competition for commissioning from the ranks and for other members who are seeking information to ask questions, like the application process, and when we begin to get offers from Director General Military Careers (DGMC) we can share that too.

So what trade are you, what did you apply for, and through which program?

I'm currently an ACS Tech and applied for Pilot through CEOTP.

Good luck all.


----------



## PuckChaser

SIP Intake numbers are found on the DWAN, not the internet. There's probably a reason for that. If you contact the originator of the document and obtain permission to post on an open internet forum, you are welcome to repost. You may also post the updated DWAN link to the spreadsheet (since DWAN search sucks and that particular sheet has moved many times).

-Milnet.ca Staff


----------



## Drallib

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> SIP Intake numbers are found on the DWAN, not the internet. There's probably a reason for that. If you contact the originator of the document and obtain permission to post on an open internet forum, you are welcome to repost. You may also post the updated DWAN link to the spreadsheet (since DWAN search sucks and that particular sheet has moved many times).
> 
> -Milnet.ca Staff



Found the intake numbers for different trades. FY19/20 so I think these numbers aren't relevant. But judging by last years numbers and word of numbers for FY20/21, at least for external numbers, it's more competitive. Last year it was 16 DEO, 36 CEOTP (Seneca), and 29 ROTP. This year it's 11 DEO, 25 CEOTP, and 28 ROTP. Perhaps this means they're taking more numbers from internal.

Here's the DWAN link to the website (http://cmp-cpm.mil.ca/en/support/military-personnel/dpgr-index.page). Under tab "Production Reports" and at the bottom click the link "SIP Scorecard July 2019 (.xls, 197 kb)  Effective date: 31-July-2019"

*EDIT: On the excel sheet you might have to click the Officer Tab on the bottom.*


----------



## Drallib

So one of the people who passed Aircrew Selection in Trenton on my serial (and was with me at the aircrew medical as well) just told me he was offered Pilot in February through VOT. He was an Infantry Officer. He looks like he's loving the outer fleece too.

EDIT: I realize that isn't a commissioning competition, but just a heads up.


----------



## Agk232

Hello,

Infantryman here applying CEOTP & UTPNCM Pilot. I finished all testing in the fall and am eagerly awaiting an update from PSO.


----------



## Drallib

Here's a link from DWAN with numbers for Pilot. 

http://rcaf.mil.ca/assets/RCAF_Intranet/docs/en/d-air-pers-strat/amor/2017/f-pilot-eng.pdf

The numbers for years 20/21, 21/22, and 22/23 are all copy/paste. 

Last year CEOTP (Internal) was 6 and UTPNCM was 3.

This year CEOTP (Internal) is 8 and UTPNCM is 3.


----------



## hitchy_11

Anyone applying for pilot also apply for ACSO?


----------



## Drallib

hitchy, no I'm not. There were only a couple on my Aircrew Selection Test that were I think.

On a side note... I wonder how much longer we'll have to wait to hear about our applications with the current COVID-19 situation going on. 

More patience required everyone!  :not-again:


----------



## Drallib

I was just sent a message to a reddit post with a similar concern and this was a reply they received:

“Those boards are all done already. Messages being issued is the only thing that needs to happen.”

Someone else asked when offers go out and the response from someone else was that the first rounds go out in late March, second round in mid April, third round in early May. The most competitive will get earlier offers, and the early May offers are to the least competitive or offers to candidates due to denials from earlier offers.


----------



## Drallib

Was just told by a friend currently on his Phase 1 Primary Flight Training in Portage la Prairie, MB “we just got shut down”. Who knows what that means for intake numbers... I know as of now flying is still going on at 403 Squadron which trains pilots on their Phase 4 on the Griffon.


----------



## Cardinal177

Drallib said:
			
		

> Was just told by a friend currently on his Phase 1 Primary Flight Training in Portage la Prairie, MB “we just got shut down”. Who knows what that means for intake numbers... I know as of now flying is still going on at 403 Squadron which trains pilots on their Phase 4 on the Griffon.



Training pause on some fleet / trade that aren't in critical status.


----------



## Mindinmatrix

Anyone got any offers or updates on this?

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## jack_527

Mindinmatrix said:
			
		

> Anyone got any offers or updates on this?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk



interested in this info as well, has anyone or know anyone who has gotten offers for UTPNCM yet?


----------



## Mindinmatrix

jack_527 said:
			
		

> interested in this info as well, has anyone or know anyone who has gotten offers for UTPNCM yet?


So I did some research on the share point while at work. Found out that all in-selection competitions/offers are" on hold". That's all all the information I got. There are no dates unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk


----------



## Drallib

Mindinmatrix said:
			
		

> So I did some research on the share point while at work. Found out that all in-selection competitions/offers are" on hold". That's all all the information I got. There are no dates unfortunately.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A530W using Tapatalk



Thanks for the information!


----------



## BMAL

Hi guys,

Is anyone able to provide new links for the FY intake numbers? I’m interested to see what I could expect for the next FY and the links don’t work for me (says the webpage can’t be found. 

Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser

BMAL said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> Is anyone able to provide new links for the FY intake numbers? I’m interested to see what I could expect for the next FY and the links don’t work for me (says the webpage can’t be found.
> 
> Thanks!



The link is DWAN-only, which is also why you won't find screenshots of the spreadsheet here. Find a friend with DWAN access that's still going to work and ask, or call your local PSO.


----------



## BMAL

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> The link is DWAN-only, which is also why you won't find screenshots of the spreadsheet here. Find a friend with DWAN access that's still going to work and ask, or call your local PSO.


Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Agk232

Hearing that people have received UTP offers this week. anyone on here in that boat? Congrats if so!


----------



## Drallib

Redforman232 said:
			
		

> Hearing that people have received UTP offers this week. anyone on here in that boat? Congrats if so!



Not yet. Thanks again for the link on that information. (https://www.reddit.com/r/CanadianForces/comments/g8wwmg/weekly_recruiting_thread_ask_here_about_the/foukgcn/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

If I hear anything at all, I'll tell my wife, then all you people!


----------



## S.A.W.

I can verify that UTPNCM offers are being sent out. I was happily surprised to receive mine via DWAN and personal e-mail this Am.

Cheers,


----------



## Agk232

Congrats S.A.W! What trade?


----------



## Drallib

I'm hoping they send out the UTPNCM offers first, and then CEOTP.

Reason being, there's probably candidates that applied for both UTPNCM and CEOTP, so if anyone refuses their UTPNCM, they would have to fill that spot with someone who was going to get a CEOTP offer. So they'll hold back from sending the CEOTP offers out until the UTPNCM go out.

Maybe???


----------



## Drallib

I just spoke to the BPSO in Halifax.

She asked me where I applied for school, I told her Athabasca, and she said something about not using Seneca College anymore because it turned out not to be that great. I said, “isn’t that for external applicants?” And she said “nope!” She also said she hasn’t heard or seen anything about CEOTP-internal not sending offers out and that UTPNCM offers have just started to roll out.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Cardinal177

Drallib said:
			
		

> I just spoke to the BPSO in Halifax.
> 
> She asked me where I applied for school, I told her Athabasca, and she said something about not using Seneca College anymore because it turned out not to be that great. I said, “isn’t that for external applicants?” And she said “nope!” She also said she hasn’t heard or seen anything about CEOTP-internal not sending offers out and that UTPNCM offers have just started to roll out.
> 
> Fingers crossed.



Indeed fingers crossed.


----------



## Cardinal177

S.A.W. said:
			
		

> I can verify that UTPNCM offers are being sent out. I was happily surprised to receive mine via DWAN and personal e-mail this Am.
> 
> Cheers,



Congrats! What trade?


----------



## hitchy_11

I applied ACSO UTPNCM and CEOTP and am losing my mind waiting for an answer(offer/rejection). I was informed that there are 4 spots utp with 7 applicants ( including myself ) and CEOTP has 2 with 6 applicants (including myself). This whole not knowing if the other applicants also applied to other trades / programs is hard on the confidence. i.e. if someone had applied ACSO but also pilot and gets pilot that ACSO applicant is now gone from ACSO competition, or someone refuses an offer. 

I feel it would help the members see the remaining spots available during the competition as they are filled. Sucks having to wait for a final rejection message and I sincerely feel for anyone else in that situation. Im sure most of us have been ravaging  the internet for anyone whom received a message to do our own mental stock taking of final spots. The unknowing is definitely stressful!

I just hope we all get what we’ve applied for !


----------



## Cardinal177

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> I applied ACSO UTPNCM and CEOTP and am losing my mind waiting for an answer(offer/rejection). I was informed that there are 4 spots utp with 7 applicants ( including myself ) and CEOTP has 2 with 6 applicants (including myself). This whole not knowing if the other applicants also applied to other trades / programs is hard on the confidence. i.e. if someone had applied ACSO but also pilot and gets pilot that ACSO applicant is now gone from ACSO competition, or someone refuses an offer.
> 
> I feel it would help the members see the remaining spots available during the competition as they are filled. Sucks having to wait for a final rejection message and I sincerely feel for anyone else in that situation. Im sure most of us have been ravaging  the internet for anyone whom received a message to do our own mental stock taking of final spots. The unknowing is definitely stressful!
> 
> I just hope we all get what we’ve applied for !



Hey where did you get those numbers from? 

Nobody has been able to tell me how many applied to pilot CEOTP and UTPNCM and how many slots there are officially. Numbers varies between sources.


----------



## AVStech541

I just got my UTPNCM offer for pilot, it was sent to my civvie email but not DWAN. I'll be going to U of Regina in the fall to get an Applied Math degree. Good luck to everyone that's still waiting, I hope you find out soon.


----------



## Cardinal177

Congrats!


----------



## Agk232

AVStech541 said:
			
		

> I just got my UTPNCM offer for pilot, it was sent to my civvie email but not DWAN. I'll be going to U of Regina in the fall to get an Applied Math degree. Good luck to everyone that's still waiting, I hope you find out soon.



That’s awesome, congrats and good luck in the future!  I applied to UTP / CEOTP Pilot as well.


----------



## Drallib

Congrats on the offers! Really hoping CEOTP offers will still come out.


----------



## Roger123

What is the difference between CEOTP and UTPNCM?


----------



## kratz

Roger123 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between CEOTP and UTPNCM?



CEOTP is the Continuing Education Officer Training Plan 
reference:  DAOD 5002-6

UTPNCM is the University Training Plan for Non-Commissioned Members 
reference: DAOD 5002-9


----------



## Roger123

CEOTP individuals go to Seneca intermittent with pilot training while UTPNCM does 4 years of University before stepping foot inside an aircraft( akin to RMC) ?


----------



## PuckChaser

Roger123 said:
			
		

> What is the difference between CEOTP and UTPNCM?



Kratz has the technical details, the TLR version is CEOTP means you do your degree online while serving as an officer (typically NCMs who do this already have some university credits/college diploma) and UTPNCM means you go to school and get your degree first before you're employed fully as an officer.

Someone in the actual pilot stream could confirm details, but in Sigs CEOTPs are sent to their training schools right away similar to a DEO as they're not constrained by an academic year. UTPNCMs complete training as required in their summers much like RMC cadets.


----------



## Roger123

Thanks for clearly up the general differences between the 2. Good luck to everyone currently waiting for offers and congratulations to those you have received their offers. I can attest to the difficult times and uncertainty of waiting on the outside.


----------



## Cardinal177

I’ve read someone received a MPO UTPNCM offer today on Reddit.


----------



## Drallib

I'm going to try calling my PSO tomorrow morning and see if I can get any information at all on CEOTP. Also, I'm going back to work Monday and part of me is hoping there's an offer on in my email box that didn't go to my civilian email! Lol wishful thinking.

I'm wondering what the past years were like. Did UTPNCM offers go out before CEOTP?


----------



## Mirin

Drallib said:
			
		

> I'm going to try calling my PSO tomorrow morning and see if I can get any information at all on CEOTP. Also, I'm going back to work Monday and part of me is hoping there's an offer on in my email box that didn't go to my civilian email! Lol wishful thinking.
> 
> I'm wondering what the past years were like. Did UTPNCM offers go out before CEOTP?



From https://old.reddit.com/r/CanadianForces/comments/gd6f8y/weekly_recruiting_thread_ask_here_about_the/fpm1hfn/?context=3



> If you're referring to CEOTP pilot then the first selection for this fiscal is tentatively scheduled later this month but that's up in the air


----------



## Drallib

Mirin said:
			
		

> From https://old.reddit.com/r/CanadianForces/comments/gd6f8y/weekly_recruiting_thread_ask_here_about_the/fpm1hfn/?context=3



Thank you for this! I find it so difficult to find any information on that site. I really hope it's true.


----------



## Mirin

Reddit's the bomb  

(army.ca is pretty good too )


----------



## hitchy_11

i Am anxiously waiting this as well. Although I applied ceotp and utp ACSO, I believe a lot of pilots may have put acso as a third choice. My thinking is they may have been given pilot offers and therefore be removed from the ACSO utp/Ceotp competition list, ultimately improving my abysmal odds !!!!  Hoping they send out more offers soon! 

What I am not sure about is if you apply for both programs ( utp and ceotp ) and your competitive enough for one but not the other due to competition numbers, how they work that. Would they just give you whichever you qualified for ? Do they have to send utp offers before ceotp to alleviate this? I know it’s hard to describe what I’m talking about but I’m sure the majority of us kind of get what I’m trying to say lol. 
Until we get a rejection letter keep hope alive everyone !


----------



## Cardinal177

Mirin said:
			
		

> From https://old.reddit.com/r/CanadianForces/comments/gd6f8y/weekly_recruiting_thread_ask_here_about_the/fpm1hfn/?context=3



But is it for CEOTP internal or external?


----------



## Mirin

No clue.  I would think they happen within close proximity.


----------



## hitchy_11

Starting to think they only send out offers on first days of the week. Seems as though we get a bunch of movement and noise about selections Monday Tuesday and then silence for the remainder of the week!


----------



## Drallib

FYI, I tried calling a couple different numbers that work in the BPSO building, with no answer.

I'm going back to work Monday, and New Brunswick just lifted more restrictions, so hopefully I'll be able to get ahold of someone in the BPSO office, if they too are returning to work.

I'll let you know.


----------



## hitchy_11

Any movement today? My email has been dry as a bone!


----------



## Agk232

Haven’t heard a thing here either!


----------



## Drallib

Nothing here.

I was sent a personal message from someone who recieved a CEOTP offer last year and they said they recall UTPNCM offers going out first, followed by CEOTP offers.

I wonder how many CEOTP (Pilot) applicants there were.


----------



## hitchy_11

Same, Id be happy if there was a list I could find where it shows my number in the competition list and others acceptance/ refusal / if they’ve applied other programs or trades so I could deduce where I stand. 

I applied:
1.CEOTP - ACSO
2.UTPNCM-ACSO


----------



## Drallib

I just went back through this thread and it looks like UTPNCM offers started rolling out around 28 April.

The CANFORGEN states that offers will be sent before the end of April and NLT 31 May, at which time non selection messages will be issued. That gives us about another 3 weeks.

Again, good luck everyone. This is stressful. All the practicing math and taking the Aircrew Selection Test and medical testing in Toronto with the travelling... just to sit and wait. Ugh.


----------



## Drallib

Just got a text from my friend of mine that someone who was on his Aircraft Structures QL3's (my sister course) back in 2015/16 just got his UTPNCM Pilot offer.


----------



## hitchy_11

Congrats to your friends friend ! Any word if he only applied to pilot or anything else as well? Asking for my own numbers !!


----------



## Drallib

Well everyone, I just sent an email to the BPSO (Rank of Major). Let's see how this one goes. 

I hope they're friendly.


----------



## Drallib

Good day all,

I just got a reply from the BPSO,

_"All I can tell you is that you are on the competition list (pending selection). I do not know what is the final decision with regards to SIP and a lot of selection boards were postponed due to COVID."_


----------



## Agk232

Interesting, so sounds like they didn’t sit the selection board for CEOTP yet?


----------



## Drallib

Redforman232 said:
			
		

> Interesting, so sounds like they didn’t sit the selection board for CEOTP yet?



It's possible! Until we get that official letter, we're still in the game.


----------



## Drallib

The BPSO also said in either case I should look into taking more university courses and to book a self-referral appointment to discuss it in detail, which I did. I currently have one course (microeconomics) amounting to 3 credits.

I just realized I did a welding course with the military at Red River College and it says 3.5 Credit Hours. I wonder if those would count at all towards the 12 credits required UTPNCM.


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> Congrats to your friends friend ! Any word if he only applied to pilot or anything else as well? Asking for my own numbers !!



I asked him.

He applied;
CEOTP - Pilot
UTPNCM - Pilot
AEC


----------



## hitchy_11

Have you considered u of m. They grant credits for military qualification. I got 9 credit hours for being avn . They have hours for PLQ and tons of other military courses. If you’d like I can post the link to the website!


----------



## hitchy_11

Just quickly did it again, for being a PLQ mcpl avn I am granted 21 credit hours. I highly suggest checking it out as it may cut off a semester for your degree!!!


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> Just quickly did it again, for being a PLQ mcpl avn I am granted 21 credit hours. I highly suggest checking it out as it may cut off a semester for your degree!!!



Well if I have 6 so far maybe I can get another 6 for being ACS. I sure hope so! The link would be great, thank you!


----------



## hitchy_11

https://umextended.ca/military-support/


----------



## hitchy_11

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> https://umextended.ca/military-support/


Scroll down to the step 1 icon and that will let you play around with the courses and credits available. If you decide to apply all you do is contact their support personnel, send them your mprr and they give you a PLAR. 

I would also suggest searching on their website for the PAPM. It’s a post bacc in aerospace program management. I have the certificate and highly recommend it. Looks great for someone whom is working in aviation and it’s honestly the most interesting course I’ve ever taken.

Hope all this can help someone out !!!


----------



## Cardinal177

I don’t want to be the one bursting your optimism but the MPRR credited courses at UoM only count towards electives. They don’t count for the UTPNCM application requirement.  

They want those 4 courses completed within the last 10 years. That’s to prove you can first get accepted into a university and study almost for a full semester successfully.


----------



## Drallib

Cardinal177 said:
			
		

> I don’t want to be the one bursting your optimism but the MPRR credited courses at UoM only count towards electives. They don’t count for the UTPNCM application requirement.
> 
> They want those 4 courses completed within the last 10 years. That’s to prove you can first get accepted into a university and study almost for a full semester successfully.



Does the UTPNCM competition say where the credits have to come from? I thought all it said was 2 full time courses or 4 semester-length courses (3 credits each, totalling 12 credits).

On another note, hopefully someone hears something next week.


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> Scroll down to the step 1 icon and that will let you play around with the courses and credits available. If you decide to apply all you do is contact their support personnel, send them your mprr and they give you a PLAR.
> 
> I would also suggest searching on their website for the PAPM. It’s a post bacc in aerospace program management. I have the certificate and highly recommend it. Looks great for someone whom is working in aviation and it’s honestly the most interesting course I’ve ever taken.
> 
> Hope all this can help someone out !!!



Sadly I don't see ACS Tech on their list of trades but I can always give them a call and see what they say. Also, I'll be meeting with the BPSO in the coming weeks so I'll discuss that with him.


----------



## Cardinal177

Drallib said:
			
		

> Does the UTPNCM competition say where the credits have to come from? I thought all it said was 2 full time courses or 4 semester-length courses (3 credits each, totalling 12 credits).
> 
> On another note, hopefully someone hears something next week.



I’m speaking of experience and that’s how it got explained to me by my PSO. 

Hoping too you share with us some exciting news next week.


----------



## Drallib

Cardinal177 said:
			
		

> I’m speaking of experience and that’s how it got explained to me by my PSO.
> 
> Hoping too you share with us some exciting news next week.



Now that I think about it, what you're saying makes sense. They'd like to see they that you're capable of passing school at a university level.

I already had an ILP in for FY18/19 and just amended it. I know funding is down but I hope they at least approve it. If not, I'll just bite the bullet. Yay school.

It's nice to have others in here passing on information and encouraging each other through the process.


----------



## Drallib

Found this on ACIMS



> Given the current Covid-19 Situation, most of the Occupation Transfer Selection Boards have been postponed to a later date. However, some specifics programs that involved subsidized education programs (NCM-STEP, UTPNCM, MMTP, MLTP) have occurred or will be occurring soon. Selected members are expected to receive their offer via their civilian email address. If a member is not selected for one of the subsidized education programs mentioned above, a non-selection message will be sent at a later date.


----------



## Drallib

This update was made a day after the BPSO contacted me.


----------



## Drallib

I just read a Word document on DWAN (airforce.mil site) and it's titled "Pilot Council Open Action Items 
09 Dec 2019" and for year 2018/19, 2. k) it says "Proscriptive CEOTP".

After googling the definition of "Proscriptive" it looks like they want to scrap CEOTP. Not sure if this is internal or external though.


----------



## Drallib

Backlog of Pilot BTL requires significant reductions in Pilot recruiting (already started in FY19/20).

Total intake
16/17: 152
17/18: 134
18/19: 145
19/20: 106
20/21: 85
21/22: 62
22/23: 70
23/24: 100


----------



## Drallib

Drallib said:
			
		

> I just read a Word document on DWAN (airforce.mil site) and it's titled "Pilot Council Open Action Items
> 09 Dec 2019" and for year 2018/19, 2. k) it says "Proscriptive CEOTP".
> 
> After googling the definition of "Proscriptive" it looks like they want to scrap CEOTP. Not sure if this is internal or external though.



The use of "proscriptive" here is meaning it's restrictive. Not scrapped. But they want to switch to Embry-Riddle Online Univeristy. This is not related to external I believe. But my most recent post shows they want to reduce intake all together. Looks like I'm going for UTPNCM for this years competition.


----------



## JJBS

Has anyone heard anything about SCP offers being distributed? I applied for LOG-O and I know the Board sat in Feb but I haven't heard anything about offers other than UTPNCM.


----------



## Drallib

JJBS said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard anything about SCP offers being distributed? I applied for LOG-O and I know the Board sat in Feb but I haven't heard anything about offers other than UTPNCM.



Welcome to the forums JJBS. No, I haven't heard anything. Like you, I've only heard UTPNCM offers.


----------



## Cardinal177

On Reddit I’ve read today that CFRP offers are resuming. 

Good news for the recipient.


----------



## JJBS

That's great to see a known subsidized education program resuming. Perhaps this is the beginning of all programs rolling out.


----------



## Drallib

JJBS said:
			
		

> That's great to see a known subsidized education program resuming. Perhaps this is the beginning of all programs rolling out.



I agree. Paid education plans will roll out first due to the administrative complexity. Even after seeing the RCAF SIP, I still have a small amount of hope.

(Once the CANFORGEN comes out for the new ISST, I'll make a new thread so that people with questions about the process can ask there)


----------



## Drallib

Someone on the Canadian Forces Reddit forum just got an offer for SCP!


----------



## Cardinal177

What trade?


----------



## JJBS

I also received an SCP offer for LOG yesterday. Finally!


----------



## Drallib

JJBS said:
			
		

> I also received an SCP offer for LOG yesterday. Finally!



Congratulations! I think it was you I was mentioning haha! LOG - SEA? Also, someone got an SCP offer for Sigs Officer.

There was a comment on reddit that CFB Greenwood (14 Wing) posted a Town Hall on the MFRC page, and spoke about career changes. The Wing PSO said that the Intake Number has changed slightly due to delays in training, and offers will resume mid June - late June at which time non-selection offers will go out.

The CANFORGEN for the new competition season is in its final draft... so expect it soon.


----------



## Cardinal177

JJBS said:
			
		

> I also received an SCP offer for LOG yesterday. Finally!



Congrats!


----------



## Glade88

I received my SCP offer for LogO on June 8th as well!


----------



## Agk232

Congrats!


----------



## Drallib

A guy who did Aircrew Selection with me in November got his SCP offer on June 5th for Pilot.

Today is June 30th, and I believe the Wing PSO in Greenwood said offers would be out NLT today. How long after that would Non-Selection letters go out to members?

Thanks everyone for the shared knowledge and support to each other, congrats to all those who recieved offer, and good luck to those of us applying again this year.


----------



## Drallib

Has anyone received a Non-Selection letter? I’ve still not heard anything...


----------



## Agk232

Nope - not a thing!


----------



## JJBS

Did anyone that received an offer, SCP or otherwise, also receive their OT Msg yet? My offer stated a 15 Jul 20 COS date but still no msg.


----------



## Glade88

I haven't received mine for SCP yet. I did speak to the POC last week and she said I should have it by Friday (July 3), but I'm still waiting.


----------



## JJBS

Glad I am not the only one still waiting for my SCP Msg - LOG Air. I was told in mid-June that they would be cut and sent by end-of-June. The military moves at its own pace! 

Also, I know a Sgt that received his non-section letter for his CFR to AERE application.

Cheers

J


----------



## Drallib

JJBS said:
			
		

> Glad I am not the only one still waiting for my SCP Msg - LOG Air. I was told in mid-June that they would be cut and sent by end-of-June. The military moves at its own pace!
> 
> Also, I know a Sgt that received his non-section letter for his CFR to AERE application.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> J



Thanks for the update, J.

Any idea when that Sgt recieved their non-selection letter? I'm waiting to recieve mine before I drop $3000 on my final 3 univeristy courses to apply for UTPNCM this year. Until I hear officially I still have hope of getting an Offer. (It's about 2% on the hope-meter... but still)


----------



## Glade88

I received my posting message about an hour ago! Transfer/effective date is still 15 July!


----------



## Agk232

New VOT CANFORGEN was released today. Good luck to all those applying/reapplying this year.


----------



## Drallib

Redforman232 said:
			
		

> New VOT CANFORGEN was released today. Good luck to all those applying/reapplying this year.



Thanks for sharing Red, 

I just posted a new thread. Ironically my CoC asked me if I heard anything at all, and the staffed it up to the DCO to find out from Ottawa what the heck is going on. Then I see this this-morning. Lol.

I suppose this is the unofficial non-selection letter.


----------



## Drallib

Just spoke to the SQN CWO.

There were 3 spots for CEOTP - Pilot apparently and there's 3 for next year as of now... This came from the PSO.


----------



## Cardinal177

Glade88 said:
			
		

> I received my posting message about an hour ago! Transfer/effective date is still 15 July!



Congrats! To what though ? That seems late...


----------



## Drallib

Cardinal177 said:
			
		

> Congrats! To what though ? That seems late...





			
				Glade88 said:
			
		

> I received my SCP offer for LogO on June 8th as well!


----------



## Cardinal177

Glade88 said:
			
		

> I received my posting message about an hour ago! Transfer/effective date is still 15 July!



You got it June or July? I’m reading two different dates on separate posts....


----------



## Drallib

Cardinal177 said:
			
		

> You got it June or July? I’m reading two different dates on separate posts....



Offer in June
Posting message in July
Transfer date July


----------



## Glade88

Cardinal177 said:
			
		

> You got it June or July? I’m reading two different dates on separate posts....



Sorry about that! 
I received my offer in June, and received my posting message and transfer in July.


----------



## hitchy_11

So I received a non section for utpncm but not for ceotp? Anyone else apply to both programs and fall into this?


----------



## Cardinal177

The non-selection msg for CEOTP has been out since July 15th.


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> So I received a non section for utpncm but not for ceotp? Anyone else apply to both programs and fall into this?



I didn't either. I had to search for it on the DWAN.

Go on the Defence Team site, Basic Search, Shared Workspace Search, and search "In-Service" and sort by date, you should see a link with a message and everyone's name on it.


----------



## Drallib

Drallib said:
			
		

> I didn't either. I had to search for it on the DWAN.
> 
> Go on the Defence Team site, Basic Search, Shared Workspace Search, and search "In-Service" and sort by date, you should see a link with a message and everyone's name on it.



Correction... search "non-selection". Sorry.


----------



## hitchy_11

Anyone have the sip numbers for 2021???


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> Anyone have the sip numbers for 2021???



Found them.

They were uploaded today.


----------



## hitchy_11

Where’d you find it? I’m on the DPGR site and it still has 2019 numbers


----------



## Drallib

hitchy_11 said:
			
		

> Where’d you find it? I’m on the DPGR site and it still has 2019 numbers



Go on the Defence Team, Basic Search, SWS (Shared Workspace Services), and search "SIP Scorecard" and sort by date. The first link "Copy of 4 - FY 20-21 Reg F SIP Scorecard - end Jul 20". On the bottom are tabs for NCM and Officers.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Moon

Any of you have any preparatory question for the interview for UTPNCM or suggestion to make an application competitive


----------

